# my old karcher just died what next ???



## gingerjust (Nov 18, 2010)

My 11 yr old domestic Karcher has finally kicked d bucket! 
i need a new pressure washer in the next week for basically 2 cars a week.
I would like to budget around £150. 

what recomendations do you suggest?? 

are the foam lance attachments from the manufacturers in the kits any good?? as i have a small karcher one as supplied at the mo and it is not to bad.

while i am here i would like a interior cleaner for upholstery just for the odd use as Henry does a good job but would like to get a few stains out.



cheers 

Justin


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Your old Karcher has served you well so go for another one but as for model, I dont know but look around Argos, Screwfix and Ideal World as they do some good deals on Karchers. My Karcher is almost 10 years old and still going strong and I will certainly buy Karcher again but they dont make the K6.5 any more which is a shame as its a cracker


----------



## gingerjust (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumb:

mmm i am thinking the same as it has served me so well.

cannot help picturing Yoda when Your old Karcher has served you well 

regards 

Justin


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/subcat.asp?mID=A-Grade&sID=Machines http://http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/subcat.asp?mID=A-Grade&sID=Machines

Great outlet this


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

They have no stock of K3 upwards


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

You are very lucky to get such a lifespan from a domestic Karcher imo. I dont know if its just that build quality has suffered since then???

For £150 the only pw i'd buy is a Nilfisk. If you can stretch your budget a bit you can get on of these - http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=4626

They are a great machine, and does everything my current Kranzle does.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

Are Karchers no longer designed to last now? I was looking at this from Homebase wth 15% off its £68 which isnt bad but if its going to break a lot is there a better, more reliable brand?

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=495784


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Get this for 184.99 : Nilfisk E140 2-9 S X-Tra Pressure Washer with 2100W Induction Motor 9m Hose Reel. 

I have a Nilfisk and they look like they came out of the same factory line as Karcher but with blue plastic lol. Ok maybe not the same factory but build quality looks identical.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

MB-BTurbo said:


> Are Karchers no longer designed to last now? I was looking at this from Homebase wth 15% off its £68 which isnt bad but if its going to break a lot is there a better, more reliable brand?
> 
> http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=495784


I have that one its four years old and its purging like mad its on its last legs


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

It sounds like Karcher are a load of rubbish then? I have read many reports about unhappy people who have Karchers die after 2-3 years.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

dave- said:


> Get this for 184.99 : Nilfisk E140 2-9 S X-Tra Pressure Washer with 2100W Induction Motor 9m Hose Reel.
> 
> I have a Nilfisk and they look like they came out of the same factory line as Karcher but with blue plastic lol. Ok maybe not the same factory but build quality looks identical.


Interesting. I read that Nilfisk models use more metal and are built better. Is it a case of excepting that you buy a pressure washer knowing it wont last very long? I may just stick to a hose. There is no way I am spending more than £70-£80 on something with a life expectancy of 24-36 months.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

Would this be better?

Nilfisk

or this, same model but with more car accessories
Nilfisk auto


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MB-BTurbo said:


> Would this be better?
> 
> Nilfisk
> 
> ...


Perhaps, look at the price here? But depends if you are within close proximity of a store










I'd suggest a P150 or E series minimum in the Nilfisk range, it's not just about the label on the casing, but the power of the motor within.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow thats a lot less than argos. No I dont have one near me but I cant justify £70 knowing that they are going for this price, lol.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Depends how soon you want a washer, someone has recently taken charge of a Wickes Lavor unit, my previous machine lasted near 6 years with more than weekly use, brass head pump , powerful motor and long hose, but they are near £200 now, I have just replaced it with another .
But if I were to get a Nilfisk, it would have to be a P150, karcher K2 series and Nilfisk C series are too weak for mitless washing, but if you are not after that technique, they may do.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

I used my Father in laws B and Q own brand and found it useful for cleaning all the grime off the car before using 2 buckets and a microfibre mit. I dont want to use a pressure washer for out and out cleaning as I have Autofinesse Spririt wax on the car and dont want to blast it off.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MB-BTurbo said:


> I used my Father in laws B and Q own brand and found it useful for cleaning all the grime off the car before using 2 buckets and a microfibre mit. I dont want to use a pressure washer for out and out cleaning as I have Autofinesse Spririt wax on the car and dont want to blast it off.


If AF spirit wax blasts off from power washer use then I'm crossing it off my must try list 
But as mentioned earlier, if you are following up with a bucket wash, then a weak power washer will be ok.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks. I normally use a hose to flick away all the grime and grit, the pressure washer did it more convincingly and I thought that it about time I get one. Didnt realise how complicated looking for a PW would be.

I didnt realise you could use one as a mitless wash and not take off an LSP. So should my wax hold up to it then?

ps. I dont think the wax is any better than the Werkstatt trigger which is half the price.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Surely a pressure washer won't wash off wax??


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

I was always under the impression it could.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Just have to be careful you dont force dirt under the wax with a pw


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

Never heard of that? How would you know and how would you stop it from doing that?


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

MB-BTurbo said:


> It sounds like Karcher are a load of rubbish then? I have read many reports about unhappy people who have Karchers die after 2-3 years.


Its not just the brand, it how PW`s are made these days. I have a 27 year old KEW hobby pressure washer from 1985 and it has been used ever since new regularly and it works like new and never had any problems.


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

It seems how most things are made now. TVs are now designed to fail in 7 years, my Mercedes suspension is designed to fail after 5 years (slipped out from a Mercedes service centre), kitchen appliances 6 years if that etc etc.

I guess making money from parts, servicing and replacement models is just too tempting.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MB-BTurbo said:


> Never heard of that? How would you know and how would you stop it from doing that?


1) You have never heard of that because it doesn't happen
2) You don't stop it , because it doesn't happen (it's amazing how the most bizzare things defy science and end up getting posted on the internet  )


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

I have a Karcher 595, from new. It's at least 20 years old, the little yellow bug*er, maybe longer. I've had it serviced three times (I think), still works as good now as the day I first took it out of the box. They were the only game in town, then, at a reasonable price. Now everyone make 'em. Is there an Apple iPressure yet?


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I have had several PW over the years and in my opinion quality does count but also an element of luck!.
I have bought a Nilfisk Centenial £99.00 from Argos, 120 bar pressure and a 500L + flow rate all the Toys 2 year warranty cant go wrong!, First one lasted 5 mins and went splut second one is Fantastic, 
I bought a Professional Kew a few years ago and it was a disaster oil leaks and all sorts. I still have a 2 Series Karcher I cannot Kill no matter what I do to it.

As regards dirt forced under wax I only heard that was a problem if the wax was inside out.


----------



## Ditch (Jun 2, 2013)

Having worked for a tool hire company (& Karcher Main Agent) for the last 25 years.. I have one simple thing to say..

Buy anything with a metal pump.. (None of the current Karcher domestic range IIRC)

Ignore the branding & look inside the machine, its the pumps that fail not the motors, alot of these cheap china imports have plastic pumps, but for a couple of quid more you would be amazed some of the real budget ones have metal pumps..

The other longevity tricks are protec them from frost & briefly run the pump dry if its not going to be used for extended periods..

Hope that helps


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Ditch said:


> Having worked for a tool hire company (& Karcher Main Agent) for the last 25 years.. I have one simple thing to say..
> 
> Buy anything with a metal pump.. (None of the current Karcher domestic range IIRC)
> 
> ...


It seems the Karchers are not what they used to be. My one I posted about above is bloody heavy, and has never gone wrong. I looked at some in B&Q today, and they were so flimsy and light, I felt I could have drop kicked them to the other end of the warehouse.

When mine packs in eventually, it'll be Mr. Kranzle time...


----------

